# Remote HCC Coding Specialist ? Contract Position



## jschmutz (Jul 21, 2014)

*Remote HCC Coding Specialist - Contract Position *

Great pay! Great gig! Aviacode is seeking remote medical contract coders to code diagnoses and HCC codes for Medicare Advantage plans across the United States.  These are remote, work from home positions.  Full time hours are preferred, however Part time hours are available.    HCC coding contractors will be responsible for, but not limited to, abstracting diagnosis codes from provider documentations, entering essential information into a proprietary data base.

*Responsibilities*:
?         Abstracting diagnosis codes from provider documentation, entering essential information into a data base 
?         Follow the official coding guidelines including AHA Coding Clinic and other similar authoritative resources
?         Regularly and consistently meets quality and productivity standards established by the client


*Qualifications*:
?         REQUIRED:  Must have 3+ years of coding experience (no exceptions will be made please do not apply without this)
?         Must be a United States citizen 
?         Specialized experience in Medicare Risk Adjustment disciplines- such as HCC,CCC HEDIS
?         Ability to work independently in a fast-paced environment 
?         Ability to interact with management personnel
?         Possess strong organizational skills and attention to detail 
?         Ability to multi-task and meet multiple deadlines
?         Must have current credentials: From AAPC or AHIMA
?         Must pass our Coding Test
?         Must be able to work from your home and have access to high speed internet

This is a short term project beginning in August and running for 4 months.  This position will pay an hourly rate based on experience.  Coders who meet production and accurate requirements will also qualify for a bonus.

*About Aviacode*: 
Aviacode is a premier provider of technology-enabled medical coding and auditing services. Our proprietary software and dynamic workflow improves the accuracy and efficiency of medical coding. Healthcare providers who use our accurate and compliant coding services experience optimized reimbursements and fewer denials.

If you are interested please contact Jenny.Cox@aviacode.com and provide your resume and a short detailed summary of your HCC/HEDIS experience.


----------



## ChristieH (Jul 21, 2014)

Can someone please tell me what HCC coding is?  It sounds like something I can certainly do, as I know how to code and read medical records. I've heard the term HCC coding before but haven't had the nerve to ask because I thought maybe I should already know this.  But I won't ever know if I don't ask. Thank you in advance.   Christie, CPC-H


----------



## chelle511 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Info found on HCC.*

I have always wondered myself.. I code on facility side.  So, it gave me opportunity to research.. Here is what I found...

HCC's ( Hiererchial condition categories) were designed to assign scores to health carriers members' based on their degree of sickness. 


CMS using the HCC model makes for a more accurate prediction of health care/medical costs.


It is about coding as specific as possible. You code patient diagnosis, look up the HCC that matches the code. If you don't see the code in the hcc manual, then the dx does not fall under an HCC.

You still code applicable codes even if they didn't have an HCC value so it tells the complete story of why the patient was in.   But.. You definitely need to make sure that you do code ones that have an HCC value. Providers need to be educated to document all problems that come into play with a particular visit so those HCC codes can be used. 


Here are the sites with useful tools on HCC coding: www.hccblog.com, www.cms.hhs.gov, www.hccuniversity.com


----------



## ChristieH (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi chelle511, thank you for your research and for replying. I am going to check out the link and see if I can learn something new.


----------

